# Pit Talk moved from Links Section



## Cookerme (Apr 15, 2006)

What's this about BBQ pits by Klose making limited customising available,mostly lenghth changes? I  heard they will make anything you want,now of course if it's really stupid and won't work they'll tell you,unlike some. 
Well at least the name was spelled correctly. [-X  =D>  #-o


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 15, 2006)

Klose...limited customizing???   That's crap and you know it.  Before you start editorializing you should get your facts straight.  I know for a fact that Dave will do whatever you want as long as it's weldable or bendable.  I asked for my grate height to be a certain height to accomodate my size 6'3" so I wouldn't be bent over a short grate.  He did...and didn't charge anything extra for it.  I know he put custom features on Woodman's pit as well.  I appreciate the fact you put the list together but let's be fair about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I appreciate the fact you put the list together but let's be fair about it.


Zilla put the list together.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 15, 2006)

I know that...that's who my comments were directed at.   Like i said, I appreciate the time he put in just not his editorializing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

My mistake ~ Only read up to bbqmmm...


----------



## zilla (Apr 15, 2006)

OK Boys, welcome to reality! I stand by what I said. I tried to get Dave Klose to build a custom backyard pit for me and he wouldn't do it. I tried for more than a month. I got tired of the run around and went somewhere else. Klose will do full custom trailer pits but limited mods on backyard models. I wanted a BYC in 24" pipe and he tried to talk me out of it and then tried to sell me a used mobile and some of his stock 20" pits but never would agree to build what I wanted or even give me courtesy of a quote. So I speak from my own experience, nor am I alone. Many folks have been disappointed in dealing with klose. If Klose can't make money doing custom backyard models he should just say so and be upfront about it and not waste folks time. If you want to call BS on me try calling Klose anonymously under the pretense of wanting a full custom 24" pit for your backyard and good luck to you. I didn't want to slam Klose in my list I wanted to be honest and I was. When you spend $3500.00 on a backyard pit you better be objective in your choice of a builder and not go in to it like your rooting for your favorite Football team. I didn't say Klose sucked! I didn't say that another builder was better, I just told the truth! So David Klose will have to suck up his poor business decision of blowing me off and best wishes to everyone else who trys to get what they want from Klose!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 15, 2006)

Klose probably seen you coming.I just about had enough of Klose bashing,i believe there should be an apology! I think your full of it Zilla,and if you insist on bashing then i'll get some customers who finally switched to Klose for some very good reasons.I'm sure they can explain themselves.Now welcome to reality.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Awww geeze. Here we go.


----------



## zilla (Apr 15, 2006)

I never meant to bash anyone BBQmmm, as far as an apology, forget it. I also take exception to being called a liar. That story is true. I'll make adjustments to the list and remove my "editorializing".


----------



## zilla (Apr 15, 2006)

Did you note the changes* Jackaz*!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 15, 2006)

Like you, I will stand by my statement.  I asked for some custom features on my backyard pit and was accomodated.  I had major problems with the delivery of my pit...dropped by trucking company...and was accomodated and taken car of.  Second pit had damaged wheels from the trucking company and they were replaced and paid for the removal of old and replacment of new.  I had some problems learning how to adjust the draft...Dave Klose personally called me three times to make sure I had my questions answered.  I, like BBQmm, just get fed up with certain factions of people who continually go out of their way to bash Dave Klose and/or his pits.  "It's as good as a Klose", "more bang for your buck than a Klose", etc.  You pick 'em...you've all seen them and know what and whom I'm talking about.  Bottom Line...It's still not a Klose.  Sorry you had a bad experience with Klose but just as adamant as you are about your dissatisfaction with Dave Klose, I am _that_ adamant about my personal satisfaction with him , his company, and certainly his pits.


----------



## zilla (Apr 15, 2006)

OK guys, explain to me how my description (quoted below) of Klose pits was Klose bashing? 


" Full Line of backyard pits with limited customizing mostly main chamber length. Full custom mobile pits"


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 15, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> OK Boys, welcome to reality! I stand by what I said. I tried to get Dave Klose to build a custom backyard pit for me and he wouldn't do it. I tried for more than a month. I got tired of the run around and went somewhere else. Klose will do full custom trailer pits but limited mods on backyard models. I wanted a BYC in 24" pipe and he tried to talk me out of it and then tried to sell me a used mobile and some of his stock 20" pits but never would agree to build what I wanted or even give me courtesy of a quote. So I speak from my own experience, nor am I alone. Many folks have been disappointed in dealing with klose. If Klose can't make money doing custom backyard models he should just say so and be upfront about it and not waste folks time. If you want to call BS on me try calling Klose anonymously under the pretense of wanting a full custom 24" pit for your backyard and good luck to you. I didn't want to slam Klose in my list I wanted to be honest and I was. When you spend $3500.00 on a backyard pit you better be objective in your choice of a builder and not go in to it like your rooting for your favorite Football team. I didn't say Klose sucked! I didn't say that another builder was better, I just told the truth! So David Klose will have to suck up his poor business decision of blowing me off and best wishes to everyone else who trys to get what they want from Klose!



The above is bashin,i don't believe any of it happened.
The stuff you corrected about Klose and his limited customising was just inacurate disinformation.   or accurate disinformation.I ain't sure.


----------



## zilla (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Kaz you jackass! You accused me of bashing Klose by posting my experience with him and then become a royal asshole in the process. Ya know what? All you Klose sycophants need to get your nose out of DKs ass and get a grip!  Believe what you want, I was only trying to help in making that list. I'm done with this discussion Kaz. Go pick somebody elses bones!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQmmmmm is _KAZ_?????? I'm shocked! Actually him and Bubba in a cage match vs. Zilla and Kirk would be a good one! I have to say, that knowing what I know about both companies, I believe Zilla. This whole thing is a moot point. ya'll never agree anyway! Woody


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 19, 2006)

But it livens things up around here! :!:


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> I never meant to bash anyone BBQmmm, as far as an apology, forget it. I also take exception to being called a liar. That story is true. I'll make adjustments to the list and remove my "editorializing".




Well i see your apology wuz removed!And now this whole thread is back,after i insisted it be removed,hmmmmm guess Rempeee changed his mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm with zilla on this one.  It seemed I couldn't give my money to DK.  Keep tryin to discourage mods and make them seem unneccesary.  I have almost the same pit as Zilla in 20" and a little longer main which made it a "custom pit" not some floor model sold to the local cattle.  I don't like people telling how to spend my money on my pit so I went to a place that would do it like I wanted and not what they thought I needed.  I was so satisfied with my first purchase I am waiting to go get me a "custom mobile pit" built the way I wanted it.  Just my buck .05


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After *YOU* insisted it be removed?  Am I missing something here?  :grin:


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah you probably helped recreating these posts after they were all deleted,ask yourself what your missing [-X  =D>


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yeah you probably helped recreating these posts after they were all deleted,ask yourself what your missing [-X  =D>


 :loony:


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Well then stop using kingsford for your whole cook then,i mean sure starting the fire is kinda ok.


----------



## zilla (Apr 19, 2006)

They were never deleted by Greg or anyone else. Greg split the thread. The list of pit makers is still in the links section and the rest of the posts were moved here. So, after some reflection on the original discussion I decided to go back change some of what I wrote. I finally discovered who you were and knowing your history of trouble making I decided I'd not be bullied around by the likes of YOU! So suck it up and drive on KazQ, BBQmmm, or what ever you call yourself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> They were never deleted by Greg or anyone else. Greg split the thread. The list of pit makers is still in the links section and the rest of the posts were moved here. So, after some reflection on the original discussion I decided to go back change some of what I wrote. I finally discovered who you were and knowing your history of trouble making I decided I'd not be bullied around by the likes of YOU! So suck it up and drive on KazQ, BBQmmm, or what ever you call yourself.


And I helped!  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 19, 2006)

If you think _he's_bad, you oughtta wrangle with John H on the Klose site! Whewwwww! #-o


----------



## zilla (Apr 19, 2006)

:grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> * I finally discovered who you were and knowing your history of trouble making I decided I'd not be bullied around by the likes of YOU!*



BBQmmm weren't you run off from this board before or was it another one?  Zilla made an honest post and he spoke his opinion and facts  about his experience with a certain pit builder.  WTF do you think you are calling him a liar?? Don't bring the board down with your negativity. If you disagree with something someone says post your thoughts and then shut up about it. Just because you have had good experiences with a certain pit builder doesn't mean everyone has.  So if you have something beneficial to add to the board, do so.  If not STFU!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Kiss my ass!You useless unreading turd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kiss my ass!You useless unreading turd!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!  This should last all of 10 minutes!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Think it'll take that long for him to read that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

You're a dick ~ End of story!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> *Kiss my ass!*You useless unreading turd!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you'd shut your mouth long enough, maybe...................


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

I do keep it shut,till i see crap posted!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Whooo baby ~ Been a while since we've seen one like   this! =D>


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Can't beat him,bash him!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2006)

photokirk said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## chris1237 (Apr 19, 2006)

IMHO klose makes great pits. You will never hear me question the quality of klose. I just hate on the klose board when you get some people over there who will call your pit a piece of $hit because your pit is not a klose. About a month ago on the klose board the was a topic Klose vs. Gator. Most people on there were not bashing gator just saying what they loved about their klose. Which is exactly what i did and would have done. Then there were a few people who bashing gator. which pissed me off because i love my gator. So I chimed in saying why I loved my gator and why I went with them. And i get this guy who responds to me saying my gator is barrel that i should burn trash in . You can read this if you go to Recent Archives from: David Klose's Pit Talk Forum. Like I said most were civil about it but there few who were bashing gator like crazy. 
Like I said I will question the quality of klose,
Chris

BTW thanks for the best wishs on the klose board with my gator BBQmmm. I did notice it until today


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Wasn't me Chris,i only gave you advice on the TXBBQ rub forum.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Wasn't me Chris,i only gave you advice on the TXBBQ rub forum.



Oh I thought you were John H.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh that little photo post of mine  Hey if ya had the balls to post what you posted then i figured you could handle it,,good job.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey, I need a truck...Ford or Chevy?  Dodge's suck. lol...#-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone notice a tendency for this whole board to turn blue???


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 19, 2006)

Man and I get deleted O


----------



## Griff (Apr 20, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Whooo baby ~ Been a while since we've seen one like   this! =D>



Joke, you're right. This one is fun to read.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2006)

Bush rules!


----------



## Finney (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm feeling the love.  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Chris, anything you get on the Klose board when you are promoting Gator, is deserved. On the "neutral" boards like this, Texas BBQ Rub, BBQ News, etc, there is room for debate. Dave Klose pays the bills there and they can bash Gator all they want. It is, after all, a promotional site to sell Klose pits! I have to say, that Gator gets much more "promotion" on the neutral sites, like this one. That is largely due to Ritchie and his willingness to participate in open dialog on the forums. As far as Kirk's comment, I see far more folks sucking up to Ritch than I do Dave.That could well be because many of us know Ritch personally and like him. I personally try to stay out of it! Woodman


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Good point Woody.  I don't think you will see anyone going on Rich's site promoting Klose.  Actually, they probably both have enough work and business to keep them busy for a while.  I saw somewhere that the lead time on a Klose mobile now is around 12 weeks.  But then again, it is that time of the year.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

Everyone is allowed to state their opinions openly here.  However, I will not tolerate personal attacks.  If you have something of value to add fine...if you are going to call someone a liar or a turd then don't post!  

What I have noticed is that Ritch and Dave have steered clear of this thread.  They are both members and contributors to this forum and have chosen to be professional about this...perhaps some of you should take notes on that!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Why, you lyin turd..........


----------



## zilla (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree that jumping forums just to cause trouble is unacceptable and if you get hammered then it's your own fault. However if you go into the Gator Forum and read through the archives you will find many folks (Not intent on bashing) who have asked questions about all manner of other pits including homemade, mods to other mfgs pits, and Klose pits. Ritch has also worked on pits made by other builders. I cannot remember even one instance where someone left the Gator Forum bruised. All left with an answer, and nary a scratch to their pride and not afraid to come back. Woody has been there longer than me so he may know of unsavory discussions that I'm not aware of. Did the members promote Gator pits in some cases? Yes! But as far as I recall, respectfully. I'm sure there have been cases and I don't like to see it happen but by and large it's a gentle group. BTW I'm  sure many of you do not know that Chris 123 happens to be a 15 year old young man who loves to BBQ and is just getting started. I did not get the impression Chris went to Klose to bash the brand. I'm sure he was expecting some mature discussion as we are all adults. I think it's a shame that we have become so jaded as to neglect the new, young folks getting into the BBQ game. This ill mannered behavior needs to come to an end.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually, I don't go on the Klose site too much for the same reason I stay away from the Basso site. I HATE THE FORMAT! All of this prolly occurred in my absence! to everybody involved: Try not to get personal on this stuff. If you do, I'll bash your lyin turd faces in! 

to Chris, you are only 15? Well, it is a tribute to your maturity that I did not even suspect that! It is cool that you like Floyd too. Try listening to some Yes as well. Woody


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

http://bbqpits.com/
2/23/06-4/03/06
Klose vs Gator
march 10,just over half way down the archives.

I actually pm'd the guy and gave him my advice,then i see he's posting on the Klose site,actually letting us all in on his opinion,well have a look or not.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm sure Woodman, Uncle Bubba, and BBQMMM can all attest that we all discovered the Texas BBQ Rub Forum because of one its members who we now all consider to be a good friend came over to the Klose site and reamed out Uncle Bubba for praising Klose pits on the Klose site.  To be honest with you, at the time none of us had ever heard of Gator Pits.  We all went over to the Texas site and had a little fun with them.  My Kloset BBQR handle was invented that day to razz them a little.  It was all in good fun and we discovered a great forum made a lot of new friends and then ultimately found this forum as well.

Both Rich and Dave are class guys and you will never hear the other say anything bad about each other pits.  I'm beginning to think that BBQ pits need to be added to religion and politics as topics you shouldn't talk about with friends but as long as the jabbing is in the spirit of fun, flame away.  Each of us love our choices and stand behind them.

By the way I'm heading down to Alabama this evening to bring back my new competition cooker, the Jedmaster.  Guess I'll have to change my handle to Jed Kloset! :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I like that Dave H guy on that forum. He always makes alot of sense and asks the best questions.!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

It is *JUST *a bbq pit...I can not even believe that there has been 5 pages of responses to this thread and most of it in a bad nature...you gotta be kidding me?

I have never seen ANY WSM owner go on such an attack as has been displayed here by the Klose guys.  Drink a beer and chill the Fu*k out! #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It is *JUST *a bbq pit...I can not even believe that there has been 5 pages of responses to this thread and most of it in a bad nature...you gotta be kidding me?
> 
> I have never seen ANY WSM owner go on such an attack as has been displayed here by the Klose guys.  Drink a beer and chill the Fu*k out! #-o


 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah keep talking it's your forum.
The past 2 years i get plenty of emails from the KC forum about my ****
pit,now the questions are always,,how much?how's it cook? blah blah blah,and there's always a link to the Gator pit site,with a if you go Gator get the square firebox,,editingh in my response,,,Now i have to go watch some funny looking guy,shuu chii shui shiii he keeps repeating on CNN,maybe he'll tell me why i have to return my made in china New Balance shoes they sent me from the US.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'm sure Woodman, Uncle Bubba, and BBQMMM can all attest that we all discovered the Texas BBQ Rub Forum because of one its members who we now all consider to be a good friend came over to the Klose site and reamed out Uncle Bubba for praising Klose pits on the Klose site.  To be honest with you, at the time none of us had ever heard of Gator Pits.  We all went over to the Texas site and had a little fun with them.  My Kloset BBQR handle was invented that day to razz them a little.  It was all in good fun and we discovered a great forum made a lot of new friends and then ultimately found this forum as well.
> 
> Both Rich and Dave are class guys and you will never hear the other say anything bad about each other pits.  I'm beginning to think that BBQ pits need to be added to religion and politics as topics you shouldn't talk about with friends but as long as the jabbing is in the spirit of fun, flame away.  Each of us love our choices and stand behind them.
> 
> By the way I'm heading down to Alabama this evening to bring back my new competition cooker, the Jedmaster.  Guess I'll have to change my handle to Jed Kloset! :grin:




How about Jed Clampett?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I like that Dave H guy on that forum. He always makes alot of sense and asks the best questions.!!!!!



Especially when he talks about his dog's coke(think british accent).  Oh. that would be this forum.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It is *JUST *a bbq pit...I can not even believe that there has been 5 pages of responses to this thread and most of it in a bad nature...you gotta be kidding me?
> 
> I have never seen ANY WSM owner go on such an attack as has been displayed here by the Klose guys.  Drink a beer and chill the Fu*k out! #-o



This isn't _all_ of the Klose guys now. Just the far right militant contingent! And, let's face it, you WSM guys aren't really dealing from a position of _power_ to mount any kind of attack now anyway.......are you? #-o  #-o


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It is *JUST *a bbq pit...I can not even believe that there has been 5 pages of responses to this thread and most of it in a bad nature...you gotta be kidding me?
> 
> I have never seen ANY WSM owner go on such an attack as has been displayed here by the Klose guys.  Drink a beer and chill the Fu*k out! #-o



Buy a _real_ pit and then tell us it's _just_ a bbq pit.  You should have bought TH1 from Woodpile.  Buying a bbq pit is one of the few truly "guy" purchases, guy...not gay, you can make.  When you buy Kloset's Klose...you'll understand.  Until then...drink a beer and _shut_ the fu*k up ! [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2006)

It's not for sale!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

Kloset,,i git me some emails asking if your's is for sale,i tellem,it's not for sale!. =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2006)

Rule #1, never sell an appreciating asset!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Militant???!!!   We have not yet begun to fight!!!  I've been really nice through this episode by not bringing up some of the obvious points of comparison, side by side, that you and I have made, at contests, about the subject.  I plan to keep it that way too, at least for now.  You know what?  I've got mine, you've got yours', were both happy...that's all that matters...for now. =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2006)

Amen brother!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2006)

You all suck.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Rule #1, never sell an appreciating asset!



Damn acountants!
But one day when you're the W champion BBQ 'r and have like a billion $ and every cooker known to man and your kinda going senile and well,your eyesite is going and you have lost your mind,then will you sell me the klose santa maria wheelie grill?  pleese. [-o<


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> You all suck.



Well we been asscused of worse,thanks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 20, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Happy to help.


This thread sucks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually, if you were soooo happy, you would have stayed quiet in the first place, ya know, because you were soooooo happy!

As for the WSM people not being in a position of power??  I don't get that...we are happy with what we have...no need to jump ugly with other people to defend our precious "*REAL*" BBQ pit.  

I think you are just trying to make yourselves feel better about the amount of $$$ you spent knowing a WSM can make BBQ just as good as yours!  

I remember a great BBQ chef saying that it isn't the pit...it's the cook!


----------



## cflatt (Apr 20, 2006)

I just have to wonder how much long term damage this could do to Klose's reputation. In my industry there was a manufacturer that made a wonderful product. But a handful of loud, well intentioned disciples created this same "ours is the only one" kind of clique. Didnt mean alot for the first few years but over time it drove sales away. No one wanted to be associated with the brand because of a few of the zealot owners. Its taken them 15 years to get back to the market % they used to have. Both pit makers make wonderful pits, there's no doubting that. But why not let them speak for themselves. The only thing 6 pages of this has done for me is make me think that if I ever "graduated" from my poor little ole WSM (thats turned out some mighty fine eats by the way) I would have to think twice about considering a Klose pit..... No doubt there are some wonderful people that own them, but I wouldnt want to be lumped in with the lot that thinks they are the only one. but thats just my .02...and that along with another 3 bucks will just get you beat up by the startbucks haters who think their coffee is the best  :grin: 

 ](*,)


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

C, This has been going on for years! Klose's sales haven't suffered a bit! He builds the "best engineered pit" out there. It costs more. Gator's pits cook just as good and their customer service is better. I'da told Zilla to take a hike too. In fact, I think I'll beat the crap outta him the next time I see him at Q-fest . Then I'm goin to Kanada to bounce BBQ mmmmmm! 
I for one thinjk this is the best thread I've seen in 6 months on ANY forum! Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

Well said C...

I now cannot believe that there is 6 pages on this topic...INSANE!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I now cannot believe that there is 6 pages on this topic...INSANE!



You love it! Now if you want us to continue,we have to be compensated.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 20, 2006)

you mean "charbucks" ? . i dont drink coffee


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

BBQmmmm _LOVES_ Starbux! =P~  =P~


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Rempe, if you are allowed out this summer to compete with us...I will personally show you what I have avoided.  When you have the best, and agreeably the most expensive, you can't help but be happy.  I'll get another Klose some day

Hey, I like WSMs...I have a trophy because of a WSM and Woodman being quick with the tongs to avoid a disaster.  I'd get one but would be dead the next day if I buy another grill, pit, etc. right now.

I think it was Woodfucious who told you that about not being the pit but rather the cook.  I think he was drunk too...or well on his way.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> BBQmmmm _LOVES_ Starbux! =P~  =P~



I remember at Rempe's house Kloset and I were told "go get some good coffee like a Starbucks or something...something really good".  I have a witness. :^o  [-X  :^o  [-X  :^o  [-X


----------



## zilla (Apr 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> C, This has been going on for years! Klose's sales haven't suffered a bit! He builds the "best engineered pit" out there. It costs more. Gator's pits cook just as good and their customer service is better. I'da told Zilla to take a hike too. In fact, I think I'll beat the crap outta him the next time I see him at Q-fest . Then I'm goin to Kanada to bounce BBQ mmmmmm!
> I for one thinjk this is the best thread I've seen in 6 months on ANY forum! Woody



Do still get one of yer cigars after my beating?  [-o<


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll get BBQmmm to pick out a good Cuban up in Kanada for me!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

Bubba...your talk is self gratifying...if you didn't keep responding then I would believe you...but you still need to convince yourself that you made the right decision every time you get the chance...you said it yourself...the WSM got you your only trophy...that, my friend, speaks volumes!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

There is just no way in hell this has made it to a 7th freaking page!  *Preposterous*!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2006)

Just roll with it, Greg.  You've got a hit on your hands here! =D>


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bubba...your talk is self gratifying...if you didn't keep responding then I would believe you...but you still need to convince yourself that you made the right decision every time you get the chance...you said it yourself...the WSM got you your only trophy...that, my friend, speaks volumes!



Only used a Klose(Woody's, not mine) one other time in competition(our first of three so far) and I didn't have the category in that comp.  Did win a ribbon in pork on the Klose though.  Yeah, you're right Greg, I made a bad decision on the Klose and what makes you think I really care if you believe me?  Oh yeah, explaining myself to you is part of my therapy...thanks for listening.  By the way, two placings in first three competitions is pretty damn good...on any pit, yet alone 2 different ones in same comp.  I hope you can exceed that...seriously, I do...for obvious reasons.  Peace/out.  I'm on my way to Columbus for state pharmacy convention.  Peace and health to all...it's all good anyways.



Is this a record thread for this board???    =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2006)

So you're saying it's the cook and not the pit, right?  That's what I took away from your post, Bubbs!  

Now wait a second...I never said you made a bad decision buying a Klose.  I like both Gator and Klose and I am grateful they post on this forum.

You have every right to buy what you want to.  Read back through the posts and show me where I said that!  I said you justify your high purchase price by reaming other brand buyers to make yourself feel better.  Get it right fat boy!


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> There is just no way in hell this has made it to a 7th freaking page!  *Preposterous*!!



Translation: Wow!! must be 30k + people looking at my site,FREEEEBIE!!


----------



## Spice1 (Apr 20, 2006)

OK!!  This is from a PIT MAKERS POINT OF VIEW

I don't know Dave or Ritchie personally but I think I know how they would feel about this whole thread.

We are in the Business to sell Pitts.  We dont't worry about what people are saying about us, we let our cookers speak for themselves. You either like us or you don't!

A winner is one who learns how to Master what they cook on!!

I have personally had my ass handed to me by a guy that cooked on  a 55 gallon drum. 

BTW -- He was 2005 Grand Champ American Royal--Mark Hayne, A good friend and fellow Q'er

I respect Dave & Rich and really hope to meet with them some day soon!

They are not going to respond to this thread because we don't like to hear about who is is best, chest pounding, mine's bigger ,your's is crap and that kind of thing.

This Forum should be people helping each other produce great Q and not " Who has the best and most expensive Pit!!

Take shots at me all you want!!  I am going to be like Brother Dave and Ritch and let you all fight it out!!

It's not the Cooker!!!  It's the Cook that knows his Cooker!!

Note to Dave & Rich:  I don't intend to speak for you and I think it's great that you had the good taste to stay out of this S**T slinging thread.


Spice


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Spice said:
			
		

> OK!!  This is from a PIT MAKERS POINT OF VIEW
> 
> I don't know Dave or Ritchie personally but I think I know how they would feel about this whole thread.
> 
> ...


Well it's about time somebody can say it like it is =D>  =D>  =D>
This forum is about helping people.
Like you said "IT IS THE COOK, NOT THE COOKER"
Now let's all have a big :ghug: 
And start cookin' something, instead of all this mine is bigger than yours b#**%hit


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Man this reminds me of the Kamado thread from awhile back.


 It was this bad?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lets just say BBQmmm seems to be a pot stirrer IMO.  [-X
Here's a link to the Kamado thread.   . http://myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u-about2507-0-asc-0.html[/quote:2kpcd8k4]
Not there


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

When he figures it out,i'm sure hell link it up properly,,or not.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

:grin:  =D>  i remember ya trying to confuse everyone between the 2 ceramic makers. Now please link us up. =D>  =D>  =D>
Actually i found it and read it.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

I see you went and read it. =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not there [/quote:2e76d2kp]

It's there now, Bud.  [/quote:2e76d2kp]
Nope, it sends me to the current BBQ forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's there now, Bud.  [/quote:1eionkw1]
Nope, it sends me to the current BBQ forum [/quote:1eionkw1]
I click on it and it takes me to the "one of these days" thread i started.  [/quote:1eionkw1]
Everything you click on sends you there.  :grin:


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm putting on my jypamys and goin to sleep.
STFU,,,,,not everyone can pronounce pyjamas OK!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

If you manually search and type Kamado you get the link


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow What fun this has been.


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2006)

Subway Sardine said:
			
		

> And now...Let's all have a GROUP HUG !!!




 :grin: ,,,,,,,,,, =D> ,,,,,,,,,,   :welcm:


----------



## Cookerme (Apr 21, 2006)

Yup you must have read it,someone helped ya this time?
Well i must put on ONE coat and check on my garlic,they like to be watered with a mixture of vodka and water at precisely midnight.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2006)

Well...alrighty then...thanks for the input here guys.  I think were done now!


----------

